# Landscape Lighting Guidance



## Bohemian_Grassody (Aug 5, 2019)

Working on dressing up the front of the house this spring. Already removed rubber mulch that we were using and removed all the shrubs that were not growing beyond the hole size dug in the red clay. Brought in new topsoil/compost mixture and tilling it in before topping off with real mulch. Already plumbed in PVC (buried) for the downspouts that was flooding the beds. Before planting new shrubs, we want to get an idea on how to light the front of the home up. I am thinking of going with Volt:
(8) 5W Fat Boy Lights /w their 100W transformer

(2) with 15º 2700K bulbs for the columns

(6) with 38º 2700K bulbs for the walls between the windows

Does that sound right? Not too sure on lighting the area on either side of the front door/windows on each side. Any suggestions on that or in general? I have never installed Landscape lighting before. The budget is <$1000. This Volt setup is ~$600


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think that would look good. You might consider adding a few path lights along the front edge of the beds to put some light on the ground.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

I really don't recommend the runway look. Why not do downlights from the soffits over the windows? Much more sophisticated. I do like the column lights though.


----------



## Broad St Bagman (Apr 8, 2021)

A wash light on either side of the door would look good - not sure if that's an option with their kits. Lighting makes a huge difference and I'm sure it will look good either way. I will also second the idea of a few path lights - probably 3 max in your situation, just enough to light the way.

Install is straight forward but if you want a long lasting system that never shorts in the rain you need to use grease filled connectors designed for direct bury. My guess is they'll come with silicon filled wire nuts but trust me those aren't good enough. Most irrigation supply stores carry them and they are maybe $1 each, just need to make sure your wire gauge will fit. Here's what they look like.


----------



## Bohemian_Grassody (Aug 5, 2019)

Originally, I had a continuous strip of rope lighting tucked under the plastic edging that only lasted a year. It gave a soft/even washed look that we liked, too bad it didn't last.

Yes, Volt does sell some wall wash fixtures. Not exactly sure how to place them as they use a different bulb and if I would need to use a riser. The wash fixtures have 2w, 3w, & 4w options. I also found some grease/Vaseline filled "King Innovation" wire nuts on Amazon to make the connections.

I do agree, the runway is not a good look and I see it all the time. I might a couple cheap solar pathways to get an idea of how it will look before going with a permanent solution. That is how we figured out the up/spot lighting, bought some cheap solar ones to see how it would look and how many we needed before investing in a long term solution. I am guessing the 15º & 38º fixtures are the right choice. As I place them towards from right to left, would I need to put them on a riser or change the bulb angles as they will be sitting at a lower ground level?

Going with a couple extra wash lights on either side of the door and a few pathways sounds great though. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

It'll look great!


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

IMO, huge waste of money and it won't look very good. There is nothing really to highlight. Money would be better spent on landscaping.


----------



## Broad St Bagman (Apr 8, 2021)

Bohemian_Grassody said:


> Originally, I had a continuous strip of rope lighting tucked under the plastic edging that only lasted a year. It gave a soft/even washed look that we liked, too bad it didn't last.
> 
> Yes, Volt does sell some wall wash fixtures. Not exactly sure how to place them as they use a different bulb and if I would need to use a riser. The wash fixtures have 2w, 3w, & 4w options. I also found some grease/Vaseline filled "King Innovation" wire nuts on Amazon to make the connections.
> 
> ...


If you haven't already bought the nuts buy these instead (bag of 25 so should be plenty for your job).

King Innovation 20210 DryConn https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J5MW1TM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_26Q5DEVNRMSMHN3HYY8N


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I think landscape lighting is a great investment. It makes a huge difference to your night time curb appeal.

Here are my thoughts based on my experience with Volt:

1) I'm not sure you need an uplight on both sides of your downspouts. It might wash out the entire front of your home
2) I think 2-3 path lights on either side would even the lighting out from top to bottom
3) Have you considered getting the direct burial connectors from Volt? You can get away with 2 of their 8 way connectors.

If you click the link to my journal in my signature, there is a link to my lighting setup.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Harts said:


> 1) I'm not sure you need an uplight on both sides of your downspouts. It might wash out the entire front of your home


Agree.


----------

